

Ask HN: Please review my cross charting fitness app - bgnm2000

Let me start by saying there is plenty of competition. There are lots of ways to track your workouts etc. None of which I felt were simple enough for me (they all have communities, stores, or complicated methods of entry, or every other feature under the sun).<p>I really just wanted a place to post my maxes when I hit them (in regards to weight lifting) and continually see how well I'm progressing (on a chart).<p>So thats what I built. What makes it a little different however, is all of the exercises are graphed on 1 chart, so you can see correlations between increasing weights etc. I might also add body weight as a base line measurement as well as more charts showing other stats (average monthly increases etc.).<p>URL: http://liftrr.com<p>I'd appreciate any comments/suggestions etc.<p>Thanks!<p>-Elliot
======
kmb128
A mobile app for the gym would be nice. It looks like you're only charting the
number of reps. What about weight and time spent per exercise? Caloric intake?

~~~
bgnm2000
Hi kmb - we're actually only charting the weight, no reps.

I decided to keep the app as simple as possible, 6 months from now looking
back at your stats - reps and time spent really wont matter (i.e. if you're
tracking your 5 rep max then, and your 5 rep max now, time spent wouldnt
really change).

There is a lot of competition out there - specifically in the mobile space,
and certainly in the caloric space. I'd rather underdo them all and focus on a
bodybuilder's needs for now.

Thanks for the comments! :)

~~~
kmb128
If more weight is the goal, wouldn't it be beneficial to try to determine some
sort of correlation between exercises, time spent, reps and caloric intake to
figure out the right formula? I've tried a few apps that let you record
certain aspects of your workout but haven't come across anything that aids in
the discovery process. Maybe that's not your thing but it might be something
to think about. Good luck.

~~~
bgnm2000
I would agree that'd be beneficial - and I think at some point it may be worth
going for - but for now I think its just too complicated for what we're trying
to accomplish.

------
bgnm2000
clickable <http://liftrr.com>

